# Gravity Feed Smoker Burner



## rgv21350 (Jun 13, 2012)

Trying to build a gravity feed burner for my smoker. Can't get the heat up past 110 degrees. The firebox is 6 x 6 the inlet is 1 1/2 ball valve and the outlet is a 2" pipe. Thanks for any ideas on the project.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jun 13, 2012)

rgv21350 said:


> Trying to build a gravity feed burner for my smoker. Can't get the heat up past 110 degrees. The firebox is 6 x 6 the inlet is 1 1/2 ball valve and the outlet is a 2" pipe. Thanks for any ideas on the project.


I'm assuming this is for briquettes...no, wait...1-1/2" ball valve would be too small for briqs...are you burning pellets?

What size is the smoke chamber?

Is the fuel burning hot, but is just too small of a fire, or is it smoldering/smoking and won't burn hot enough to provide adequate heat?

Eric


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 14, 2012)

My smoker is 6" by 6" square, top to bottom is 24" with app 5 " below the grate. Have been using charcoal that I light with a charcoal chiminey which is red hot when I put them in. Have been putting wood chips or pellets on top of the coals. I do have a little smoke coming out of the top door, the latches that I am using aren't sealing it as tight as I would like. I'm going to fix the top lit to make it a lot tighter. Thanks for your any help that you might have. Randy


----------



## michael ark (Jun 14, 2012)

Any pictures to help flesh it out ?


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 14, 2012)

Will take some and send them to you. Probably later today.  Thanks for your help. Randy


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is a picture with the burner attached temporally to an old smoker.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 14, 2012)

Needs more air.




~Martin


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 14, 2012)

A couple of test ago took the bottom door off to give it more air. Didn't help unless that was too much. Randy


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 14, 2012)

How big is the chimney?


~Martin


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you mean the part above the grate it is 6" by 6". The oulet into the smoker is 2" round.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 14, 2012)

What about coming out of the smoker?



~Martin


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 15, 2012)

It's generating smoke but not enough heat. Thinking I will try using pellets instead of charcoal if you think that will help. Would think that even though the top lid leaks a little that shouldn't effect the amount of heat it produces. Just won't allow it to gravity. Randy


----------



## daveomak (Jun 15, 2012)

Randy, morning..... Is there an opening on top of the green smoker to let the heat out and allow the smoker to create draft ???  

Dave


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes there is.


----------



## qobsession (Jun 16, 2012)

How big is the out let on the smoker to let the hot air out?? Sne dus a picture of the hot air out let.

When yoru wife is not looking Connect her hair dryer to the ball valve (duct tap) open up the air out let of the smoker 100% and let the Hair dryer stock the fire for a while.

You could also use an old vacuum cleaner hose or piece of PVC pipe to keep the hair dryer from getting too close to the heat and melting.

What temp does it come up to?

Your best bet for high heat is to use lump charcoal, it burns hotter.

I think you outlet into the smoker may be too small.


----------



## rgv21350 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for your input. Right now I'm getting to top redone, so I know for positive that it doesn't leak. Have been using lump charcoal which hasn't been working. Will try pellets this time. Might try putting hair dryer on the inlet and see if that makes more heat. Will let you know. Thanks for your imput. Randy


----------



## Somers80 (Feb 4, 2022)

Has been a while since the last post, i wonder what happened, did it work out eventually?


----------

